# February 28th all 2004 cars will be deactivated



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

Take note anyone with a 2004 modal will need to get a newer vehicle by Feb28th to continue to Uber.

Leave a comment below about the best vehicle suggestions for drivers needing to upgrade.

Update(Do not finance vehicle through Uber) link provided. http://valleywag.gawker.com/uber-and-its-shady-partners-are-pushing-drivers-into-su-1649936785


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Flint J said:


> Take note anyone with a 2004 modal will need to get a newer vehicle by Feb28th to continue to Uber.
> 
> Leave a comment below about the best vehicle suggestions for drivers needed to upgrade.


This should be the top comment here DO NOT FINANCE A VEHICLE THROUGH UBER.

Take your time a shop around - you have plenty of time.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

In LA, the cutoff for Uber was 2006. Wonder if it's going to 2007.


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

UberComic said:


> In LA, the cutoff for Uber was 2006. Wonder if it's going to 2007.


Most likely yes


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

If you have a high rating, the year should be irrelevant. Mine is a 2004 and in a heck of a lot better shape than a lot of 2009-10 models. And it's clean and smells good. It's good for 150k more miles.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

*Requirements:*

You're at least 21 years old
Have a 4-door vehicle, 2005 or newer
found today at: http://blog.uber.com/partners


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Or they swith those cars to a new service called uberMINUS to serve riders with low star rating


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberHoopty


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

I've seen 2005, 2006, 2007 years as minimum. I'll wait till Uber officially says my 2004 is no good. They approved it no problem when I started recently. It's far from a hoopty.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Or they swith those cars to a new service called uberMINUS to serve riders with low star rating


Uber MINUS ???

you're hilarious bro'


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Or they swith those cars to a new service called uberMINUS to serve riders with low star rating


That is the funniest post I've read today. Thanks for the giggle grUBBER!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> I've seen 2005, 2006, 2007 years as minimum. I'll wait till Uber officially says my 2004 is no good. They approved it no problem when I started recently. It's far from a hoopty.


POST # 5 / Markisonit: Good luck with that
Sugarlander! Take a few minutes to see what
UberJax has been through.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

As much as I think the Prius is the most annoying car on the road in LA, a 5 to 7 year old Prius is the best car for UberX.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> As much as I think the Prius is the most annoying car on the road in LA, a 5 to 7 year old Prius is the best car for UberX.


I looked in to a Prius. Like you that car would never have been on my radar screen. It would, however be a tight fit with driver and 4 pax. Also, the cost to replace the Prius battery is north of $3500. You have to weight the upfront cost of a hybrid against long term. I decided to steer clear of the Prius.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 / Markisonit: Good luck with that
> Sugarlander! Take a few minutes to see what
> UberJax has been through.


I got yhe official word from the City of Houston and have upgraded. I think it's a crock of horse dung but I upgraded. Got a 2014 Camry SE. Plenty of room.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> If you have a high rating, the year should be irrelevant. Mine is a 2004 and in a heck of a lot better shape than a lot of 2009-10 models. And it's clean and smells good. It's good for 150k more miles.


Tell that to @UberJax


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Or they swith those cars to a new service called uberMINUS to serve riders with low star rating


I was thinking UberAnus. Maybe we should reserve that for Travie boy though.


----------

